# Sky Buys 15,000 LG 3D HDTVs for Large-Venue Live Broadcasts



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sky apparently plans to install 15,000 3D-enabled HDTVs in public venues across the UK in advance of plans to broadcast weekly Premier League (football) matches in 3D beginning this spring. ...

Full story @ *Softpedia.com*


----------

